
The sad state of language translation in Firefox - jeremiahlee
https://www.jeremiahlee.com/posts/page-translator-is-dead/
======
dessant
The problematic aspect of this story is that users cannot add their private
extensions to the release version of Firefox, without having to hand over the
source code to Mozilla for signing.

Now we see that an unlisted extension created for personal use is also at risk
of being remotely blocked, Mozilla effectively ruling over what users are
allowed to run in their own browsers.

It would be reasonable to offer an official way to allow installing local,
unsigned extensions in the release version of Firefox, and make the option
configurable only by elevating to administrative rights, while also showing
appropiate warnings about the potential risks of installing unsigned
extensions.

We must consider introducing sensible default options in Firefox, while also
educating users and allowing them to override certain features, instead of
placing marginal security benefits above user liberties and free choice.

~~~
m4rtink
This all think kinda reminds me of similar practices by Apple on iOS (not
enabling any app installation outside of their App store), by Google on
Android (actively scanning even side loaded applications by default) or even
Amazon on Kindle (remotely deleting books people bought).

One would hope Mozilla would not start playing such lowly tricks as well...

In any case there should have been a clear statement why this has happened
which as far as I can tell has not been officially published by Mozilla
anywhere.

